# Keeping your back to target thru transition.



## One Planer (Apr 28, 2014)

I've been suffering for a while with a spin out of the shoulders through transition. This has caused me noticeable issues through the golf swing. No matter how much I focus on a lower body-lead transition, my shoulders always span out :angry:

After trawling the internet, I came across a little piece of advice from Zach Johnson:




			To groove your downswing, here are a couple of thoughts: (1)* Keep your back to the target for as long as possible*, and (2) feel like your chest is facing the ball at impact. These cues will get your arms swinging down in front of you instead of being dragged through by an overactive body
		
Click to expand...

The above is obviously only a feeling, or else you'd hit nothing but shanks and blocks.

I gave this a go at the weekend, and to say the results were dramatic was an understatement! All I did was make the conscious effort to shift my weight left, lower half first, while my back was *still* facing my target, then, once my weight had moved, turned through the swing as normal. Throughout the 18 holes of golf I played, I only hit 2 pulls out to the left, 2! This would have probably been into double figures.

I hit more push draws in that one round than I have in recent memory. Contact was also improved with a much crisper strike.

I hit quite a few out to the right, but these only missed my target area by a few yards on the right and was more than acceptable as opposed to the alternative drag pull straight left.

While this _appears_ to have helped me to semi-correct my swing path issue, is the feeling of keeping your back to the target for as long as possible sensible advice?

Just curious as to your thoughts


----------



## brendy (Apr 28, 2014)

Jeepers G..






Hit the damn ball 




On the odd occasion I hit the range, I try to make my swing as simple as possible.


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 28, 2014)

It works for me and one of my key thoughts - especially with woods and driver. It helps me drop my arms down from the top rather than spinning out.


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Apr 28, 2014)

I'm a great believer in having key thoughts, maximum of one for the back swing & one for the downswing. Whatever works for you is OK. The only thing I find sometimes is that, if I concentrate too much on a swing thought, I start overdoing it, but it's easy to realise when you're doing this & to put it right.


----------



## CMAC (Apr 28, 2014)

sounds like just another way of thinking with regards to delaying the top half spinning out and over the bottom half.

Whatever swing thought works imo.

Plus it's Zach, I'd listen to him as his wedge play especially is phenomenal.


----------



## One Planer (Apr 28, 2014)

brendy said:



			Jeepers G..

Hit the damn ball 




On the odd occasion I hit the range, I try to make my swing as simple as possible.
		
Click to expand...

Very true. I've been trying to do that and hitting it left 

What's that saying ...... If you always do what you've always done. You'll always get what you've always got.


----------



## brendy (Apr 28, 2014)

No baffling surprises though  Lee trevino, Arnie Palmer, Lee Westwood (Bowed left arm), Eamon Darcy, Colin Montgomery etc etc.



Gareth said:



			Very true. I've been trying to do that and hitting it left 

What's that saying ...... If you always do what you've always done. You'll always get what you've always got.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## One Planer (Apr 28, 2014)

brendy said:



			No baffling surprises though  Lee trevino, Arnie Palmer, Lee Westwood (Bowed left arm), Eamon Darcy, Colin Montgomery etc etc.
		
Click to expand...

.... And while they can, comfortably, nudge it round under par ..... I can't 

I don't aspire to have the _picture perfect_ swing. Just one a little more solid than what I have. Besides I'm down to my last 2 swing thoughts now


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 28, 2014)

Gareth said:



			All I did was make the conscious effort to shift my weight left, lower half first, while my back was *still* facing my target, then, once my weight had moved, turned through the swing as normal.

*Just curious as to your thoughts* 

Click to expand...

My thoughts?

Do you honestly believe you can think of all the above and execute it in a downswing that takes half a second?

Just swing back and through whilst looking at the ball.


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 28, 2014)

drive4show said:



			My thoughts?

Do you honestly believe you can think of all the above and execute it in a downswing that takes half a second?

Just swing back and through whilst looking at the ball.
		
Click to expand...

I'd agree too many swing thoughts are impossible BUT one key one that works, that gets the synchronisation right - that's possible and worth having imho. I have a menu I pick from depending on what's happening on a given day on the course.

Plus thinking of one key thought keeps my mind from wandering!


----------



## One Planer (Apr 28, 2014)

AmandaJR said:



			I'd agree too many swing thoughts are impossible BUT one key one that works, that gets the synchronisation right - that's possible and worth having imho. I have a menu I pick from depending on what's happening on a given day on the course.

Plus thinking of one key thought keeps my mind from wandering!
		
Click to expand...

I was going to reply but this sums it up nicely :thup:

I'm not talking about thinking my way through the down swing, just getting it started correctly


----------



## tsped83 (Apr 28, 2014)

I would point you to the Bruce Lee quote in your signature Gareth. I have no idea how you manage to get round with this stuff in your head.


----------



## chrisd (Apr 28, 2014)

With the driver I like to have the swing thought that my upper body stays still while I just swing down with my arms


----------



## One Planer (Apr 28, 2014)

tsped83 said:



			I would point you to the Bruce Lee quote in your signature Gareth. I have no idea how you manage to get round with this stuff in your head.
		
Click to expand...

All of what?  See post #10 and #11


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 28, 2014)

Gareth said:



			All of what?  See post #10 and #11
		
Click to expand...

See post #1


----------



## PIng (Apr 28, 2014)

I have the same problem as you Gareth. I find that I'm ok if I concentrate on moving the hips first and "fill my head with swing thoughts" but my game goes to pieces if I "just swing and hit the ball". It's usually on the back 9 that my concentration goes. I'm guessing that it will eventually get ingrained and I can start worrying about something else.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 28, 2014)

Blimey Gareth - you certainly think a lot about your swing ! Be careful it doesn't become too much thought and not enough enjoyment :thup:


----------



## tsped83 (Apr 28, 2014)

drive4show said:



			See post #1  

Click to expand...


Exactly. Each to their own, but you seem to over analyze the swing for players of our caliber. Just an observation.


----------



## Scrindle (May 1, 2014)

brendy said:








Click to expand...

I think this may be before my time but whatever it is I find it a bit disturbing


----------



## Sweep (May 2, 2014)

Back to the original post, I had a lesson and the pro identified my shoulders were well past the ball at impact, almost facing the target. He advised exactly this remedy, feeling you are keeping your back to the target as long as possible. It worked for me!


----------

